# Bestellung in Bearbeitung



## Deathchant (31. Januar 2018)

Guten Tag,

Ich habe gestern um 15:17 eine Bestellung mit PC-Teilen aufgegeben. Das Geld war dann auch zügig da und nun steht seit über 24 Stunden 'In Bearbeitung'.
Die Teile waren alle auf Lager und ich wollte einfach mal ganz lieb fragen warum das denn so lange dauert? 

Viele Dank und beste Grüße,
Deathchant


----------



## Threshold (31. Januar 2018)

24 Stunden?
Kann schlicht daran liegen, dass das noch nicht aktualisiert wurde. 
Ich würde mir erst Sorgen machen, wenn nach einer Woche noch keine Änderung eingetreten ist. 
Also -- hab einfach etwas Geduld. Schon morgen ändert sich da was. Garantiert.


----------



## Deathchant (31. Januar 2018)

Wäre schön, wenn sich Caseking-Mike, also Caseking persönlich, dazu äußern würde. Er hat den Beitrag hier vor einer halbe Stunde gelesen und ist jetzt offline...

Sorgen mache ich mir keine, trotzdem möchte ich den Rechner zeitnah zusammenbauen.
Ich will hier auch keine Welle machen. Wie gesagt: es ist alles auf Lager und das dann innerhalb von 1-2 Tagen einzupacken ist meiner Meinung nach kein Akt, oder? 
Falls doch, bitte ein kurzes Statement dazu, merci.

Edit: Danke trotzdem für deine Antwort, Threshold.


----------



## Threshold (31. Januar 2018)

Deathchant schrieb:


> Wäre schön, wenn sich Caseking-Mike, also Caseking persönlich, dazu äußern würde. Er hat den Beitrag hier vor einer halbe Stunde gelesen und ist jetzt offline...



Vermutlich wollte er nachfragen, aber es war eine Menge los und jetzt hat er Feierabend und hat es schlicht vergessen noch zu kommentieren.
Morgen meldet er sich sicher.


----------



## Chinaquads (31. Januar 2018)

Lösch doch bitte deine Kunden- und Bestellnummer, sowas hat in einem öfentlichen Forum nichts verloren.


----------



## Deathchant (31. Januar 2018)

Habe ich gemacht. 

Edit: Gerade kam der Tracking-Link rein. Danke an alle.


----------



## Deathchant (1. Februar 2018)

Moin moin, ich bin es wieder.

Gestern 19:50 kam der Link zum tracken mit der Meldung ‚in kürze verfügbar‘. Jetzt ist fast wieder ein Tag um und ihr habt das Paket immernoch nicht bei DHL abgegeben?

Bestellnr: 1323308

Es ist übrigens unpassend die Bestellung als ‚komplett abgeschlossen‘ zu markieren, wenn das Paket noch nichtmal unterwegs ist. 

Viele Grüße
Deathchant

Edit: Wieder ein Tag um und nichts passiert, keine Meldung von Caseking, kein Versand. Das ist schon stark.


----------



## Caseking-Mike (2. Februar 2018)

Hallo Deathchant,



Deathchant schrieb:


> [...]nun steht seit über 24 Stunden 'In Bearbeitung'. Die Teile waren alle auf Lager und ich wollte einfach mal ganz lieb fragen warum das denn so lange dauert?



Hier hast du einige offensichtliche Gründe für eine von dir als zu lang empfundene Bearbeitungszeit von etwa 8 Arbeitsstunden:

- Bis der Zahlungsdienstleister uns deine Bitcoin-Zahlung greenlightet, kann noch etwas Zeit vergehen. Das sollte man nicht mit der Verifikation der Zahlung durch die Blockchain verwechseln.
- Wir arbeiten nicht 24 Stunden. In der Nacht schlafen unsere Mitarbeiter.
- Weil es eine gewisse Auslastung des Logistikzentrums gibt und alle Bestellungen chronologisch bearbeitet werden. Wenn die Zahl der Bestellungen an einem Tag die Kapazität übersteigt, wird die Kommissionierung eben erst am nächsten Tag abgeschlossen. 

→ Ob etwa 8 Arbeitsstunden, die die Kommissionierung letztlich gedauert hat, nun als "zu lange" angesehen werden sollten, ist vermutlich subjektiv. Wir werben jedenfalls an keiner Stelle damit, dass lagernde Ware auch in jedem Falle innerhalb von 24 oder gar am selben Werktag versendet werden kann. Woher kommt also diese Erwartungshaltung?



Deathchant schrieb:


> Wäre schön, wenn sich Caseking-Mike, also Caseking persönlich, dazu äußern würde. Er hat den Beitrag hier vor einer halbe Stunde gelesen und ist jetzt offline...



Wenn ich in einem Browserfenster einige Tabs öffne, muss das nicht notwendigerweise bedeuten, dass ich alles davon direkt gelesen habe. Es gibt leider auch in den Community-Foren nicht immer eine 24-Stunden-Betreuung.



Deathchant schrieb:


> Ich will hier auch keine Welle machen.



Direkt 4 Beiträge innerhalb von 26 Stunden bezeugen jedenfalls sehr klar, wie eilig du es hast. Es tut mir leid, dass wir dir dich hier enttäuschen müssen.



Deathchant schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: es ist alles auf Lager und das dann innerhalb von 1-2 Tagen einzupacken ist meiner Meinung nach kein Akt, oder?
> Falls doch, bitte ein kurzes Statement dazu, merci.



Mein kurzes Statement: Wir haben deine Bestellung doch innerhalb von 1-2 Tagen eingepackt, was genau soll ich nun also sagen? Du hast etwa 2 Stunden nach Erstellung des Threads hier deine Versandbestätigung bekommen. Mit nur etwas mehr Geduld, wäre das gar nicht nötig gewesen.



Deathchant schrieb:


> Gestern 19:50 kam der Link zum tracken mit der Meldung ‚in kürze verfügbar‘. Jetzt ist fast wieder ein Tag um und ihr habt das Paket immernoch nicht bei DHL abgegeben?



In der Mail dürfte nichts von "in Kürze verfügbar" stehen, sondern ganz konkret das hier:

_WICHTIG: Ihre Bestellung wird dem von Ihnen gewählten Versanddienstleister zum nächstmöglichen Zeitpunkt übergeben. Voraussichtlich ab dem (späten) Abend sollte die Sendungsverfolgung für Ihre Bestellung funktionieren. In Ausnahmefällen kann es jedoch auch passieren, dass die Sendungsverfolgung erst am Abend des nächsten Werktags funktioniert._

→ Wenn die Kapazitäten von DHL nicht mehr ausreichen, wird die Ware erst am nächsten Tag abgeholt. Darauf haben wir keinen Einfluss. Bei großen Paketen kann es aufgrund einer Sperrgutdeklarierung auch zu Verzögerungen kommen, z.B. bei großen Gehäusen.



Deathchant schrieb:


> Es ist übrigens unpassend die Bestellung als ‚komplett abgeschlossen‘ zu markieren, wenn das Paket noch nichtmal unterwegs ist.



Sobald der Kommissionierungsvorgang beendet wurde und die Lieferung an den Transportdienstleister übergeben worden ist, gilt sie rechtlich als abgeschlossen. Ob die Beförderung dabei direkt in Gang gesetzt werden konnte, ist unerheblich und lässt sich systembedingt nicht weiter ausdifferenzieren.

*Nun zu deinen beiden Paketen: Die kommen laut DHL voraussichtlich heute (also Freitag) bei dir an.*

Liebe Grüße,
Mike


----------



## Deathchant (2. Februar 2018)

Hallo Mike,

Danke für deine Antwort. Zugegeben: ich bin etwas über das Ziel hinaus geschossen. Entschuldigung für den Stress. Ich kann es wohl nicht abwarten...

Ihr habt zügig gearbeitet, das will ich nochmal klar stellten und den Thread hier so nicht stehen lassen. 

Nun etwas konstruktives Feedback:
Ich finde, dass ihr das irgendwie anders machen könntet mit dem Status. Warum schreibt ihr nicht einfach ‚wartet auf Abholung durch DHL‘? Ich habe in alten Threads von Ende 2016 gestöbert, wo Leute sich auch darüber geärgert haben, dass die Angabe unpräzise ist. Da meintet ihr es kommt auf die ToDo-List. Jetzt ist Anfang 2018 und es ist immer noch so.
Problem war einfach: Ihr labelt meine Bestellung als komplett fertig und sendet den DHL Link. Wenn ich auf den Link gehe steht dann, dass der in kürze aktiviert wird. Nach 24h war er aber immer noch nicht aktiviert, da ist doch klar dass ich frage wo mein Paket bleibt, oder?

Dass das Problem bei DHL liegt, die es noch nicht abgeholt haben ist für mich leider nicht ersichtlich und deshalb wende ich mich natürlich an euch. Wie gesagt: Schreibt doch einfach dass ihr alles fertig habt und DHL noch kommen und es abholen muss. ‚Komplett abgeschlossen‘ finde ich halt blöd, weil das, wie in meinem Fall eben für Unklarheiten sorgen kann.

Beste Grüße und ein schönes Wochenende,
Deathchant


----------



## Caseking-Mike (2. Februar 2018)

Hallo Deathchant,

ich verstehe schon, was du meinst und du hast recht damit, dass diese Formulierungen zu Missverständnissen führen können. Ich sag's mal so: Uns ist das Problem bekannt, aber es lässt sich softwareseitig nicht so einfach lösen, wie man das vielleicht vermuten würde und ich kann es hier natürlich nicht im Detail erklären, während wir jedoch ohnehin an einer Lösung arbeiten, die jedoch noch einige Zeit reifen muss. Danke auf jeden Fall für das Feedback.

Eine Frage habe ich jedoch noch zu deinem "in Kürze", steht das wirklich in deiner Mail so drin oder so, wie ich es zitiert hatte? Denn die Formulierung sollte eigentlich klar signalisieren, dass DHL eben manchmal sogar mehr als 24 Stunden braucht, bis der Link aktiv wird. Manchmal ist die Ware sogar beim Kunden, bevor der Link funktioniert...

Liebe Grüße,
Mike


----------



## Threshold (3. Februar 2018)

Caseking-Mike schrieb:


> Manchmal ist die Ware sogar beim Kunden, bevor der Link funktioniert...



Sowas hatte ich in der Tat schon mal gehabt.
Da meldetet sich DHL, dass das Paket aufgenommen wurde und eine Sekunde später stand schon da, dass es heute zugestellt wird.
Sehr merkwürdig. DHL eben.


----------



## Deathchant (3. Februar 2018)

Caseking-Mike schrieb:


> Eine Frage habe ich jedoch noch zu deinem "in Kürze", steht das wirklich in deiner Mail so drin oder so, wie ich es zitiert hatte?


Hallo,

In der Mail von euch steht alles so wie ihr es wollt, mit korrekter Erklärung.  

Wenn ich den Tracking-Link öffne und zur DHL seite gehe steht es aber anders da. Genau kann ich es jetzt nicht wieder geben, aber in etwa: ‚wird in kürze aktiviert, wenn das Paket an DHL übergeben wurde‘. Ist ja auch egal, letztendlich kam alles nach kurzer Zeit an und der Rechner steht auch schon.

Bin rundum zufrieden, BTC wird auch akzeptiert. Gerne wieder bei euch! 

LG Deathchant


----------



## SebiFN (16. April 2020)

Lieber Caseking Leiter/Mitarbeiter
Ich warte nun schon 5 Tage aber es steht immernoch Bestellung in Bearbeitung dort das Produkt Ducky One 2 Mini White mit Blue Switches ist auf lager was soll das , das sollte eigentlich schon hier sein bitte melden sie sich endlich
Mit freundlichen Grüßen Sebastian


----------



## Caseking-Mike (16. April 2020)

Hallo Sebastian,

vor 5 Tagen war dann vermutlich mitten an Ostern, weshalb die Bestellung dann aufgrund der gesetzlichen Feiertage erst ab Dienstag bearbeitet werden konnte. Aktuell ist bei uns mehr los als jemals zuvor in der Geschichte von Caseking. Wir haben jeden verfügbaren Mitarbeiter zur Beantwortung von Supportanfragen und für die Kommissionierung im Logistikzentrum eingesetzt und tun alles, was irgendwie menschlich möglich ist, um die extreme Flut an Bestellungen zu versenden. Es dauert aktuell etwa 2 bis 3 Werktage, bis eine Bestellung auf Reisen geht und danach kann es zu weiteren Verzögerungen kommen, weil auch alle Transportdienstleister sehr stark ausgelastet oder überlastet sind - gerade nach Ostern mit sehr vielen gesetzlichen Feiertage, gerade auch in Brandenburg, wo sich viele Umschlagplätze befinden und auch der Sonntag ein gesetzlicher Feiertage gewesen ist. Ich muss deshalb um Geduld bitten, es geht leider nicht so schnell wie sonst. Wenn du mir deine Kunden- oder Bestellnummer nennst, kann ich dir eine Prognose zum Versandzeitpunkt geben.

Liebe Grüße,
Mike


----------



## xite (18. April 2020)

haha passt auf was ihr zum mike sagt, wurde im luxxi forum gebannt. caseking ist nicht so kritikstark


----------



## Caseking-Mike (18. April 2020)

Hallo xite,

ich schreibe das in verschiedenen Threads in verschiedenen Foren als Antwort auf deine Postings:

Du wurdest bei Hardwareluxx nicht von mir gebannt, sondern von den Hardwareluxx-Moderatoren, ohne dass diese mit mir darüber Rücksprache gehalten haben. Ich habe dir - genau wie allen anderen Kunden - erklärt, (a) warum es gerade Versandverzögerungen gibt, (b) worin der Unterschied zwischen unserem Standort mitten in Berlin und deutlich kleineren Unternehmen in Gewerbeparks am Rande von Kleinstädten liegt, (c) dass es entgegen deiner Behauptung auch bei allem anderen Wettbewerber Verzögerungen gibt, wie ein einfacher Blick deren Foren oder deren Bewertungsportale zeigt und (d) dass auch die Transportdienstleister extrem überlastet sind und deshalb Ware ebenfalls mit Verzögerung abgeholt werden.

Corona: Paket-Zustellung der Post verzoegert sich - zu viele DHL-Sendungen

Corona: Post braucht laenger fuer Paketlieferungen

-> Das alles ist doch auch wirklich nicht so schwer zu verstehen angesichts der Situation, in der sich Europa und die Welt gerade befindet. Das pöbelnde und seltsam verständnislose Verhalten, das du jetzt zeigst, ist leider sehr unreif, könnte in den anderen Foren, in denen du nun spamst zu weiteren Bans führen und wird letztlich auch nichts daran ändern, dass deine Bestellung mit der gleichen Verzögerung verschickt und ausgeliefert werden wird, wie bei allen anderen Kunden auch. 

Liebe Grüße,
Mike


----------

